# xterm window resizing and content



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 6, 2022)

After repeatedly resizing an xterm window, some of its content did not redraw:




I guess, one of the sizes (before the screenshot) was too narrow.

Is the redraw issue to be expected?

x11/xterm


```
% pkg info -x xterm
xterm-370
% uname -KU
1400048 1400048
%
```

(I normally use Konsole, but don't mind using xterm for lightweight stuff.)


----------

